# Laser Eye Surgery on VHI



## tomwa (1 Jul 2013)

I just moved from VHI Company Plan Executive to PMI 04 11.
04 11 includes a €5000 Laser Eye Surgery benefit and I can't seem to get a straight answer from VHI as to whether a waiting period applies to this.
The only info I've found is HIA states that no waiting periods apply for outpatient benefits for under 50s.

On the VHI documentation this benefit is listed in a separate section from the outpatient benefits. I called VHI to ask and the only answer of gotten so far from three different people is a shrug!

Anyone else have this plan and use the benefit?


----------

